# Need a relatively quick favor in Kelowna - Will pay!!!



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi there,

I really want to buy a 5lb CO2 cylinder from KMS Tools in Kelowna. Trouble is, I can't get there to pick it up!!... easily, anyway. I am wondering if there is anyone out there with a vehicle that wouldn't mind picking it up for me (they are in N. Rutland) and dropping it off at my place (downtown near KGH). I would compensate for time/gas money. If not I will have to make the 2 hr bus ride to get it and hope that the drivers let me on with a gas cylinder...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

It could b from KMS in the lower mainland too right?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Why don't you just get them to call greyhound courier to pick up and deliver. Cheap. Same day.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope, it's in Kelowna!

I am a bit worried about using Purolator/Greyhound because I'm leaving for a week around 11 on Friday, I suppose they could hold it until I get back if need be.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am heading to Vernon on Sunday thats why i was asking, that place in kelowna is north and u r south and then i have to go north again but i guess u wont b in town then?


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope  I'll be back the 26th to the 28th, and then gone again until the 6th of January... my landlords are away too so it's not even like they can pick it up and hold it for me. Bad timing for them to have one in :O


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am coming back on the 26th too, just going to my moms for couple of days to spend xmas


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

It's okay, I ended up paying the $15 to have it sent Purolator. Should be here tomorrow! Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> It's okay, I ended up paying the $15 to have it sent Purolator. Should be here tomorrow! Thanks for the offer though!


Not a problem, i am going that way  At least u will have it soon


----------

